# Plow side shields



## harlee79 (Dec 24, 2008)

New to plowing like alot of folks.... What do the side shields help with? or what is the advantage? do people use only one, or both sides?

thanks,


----------



## harddock (Mar 1, 2008)

If you are talking about plow wings most that have them, like them. They add to the width of the plow, help somewhat with spill over and can lower your time spent at a site. The rubber cutting edge also seems to be more gentle on lawns.


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

Biggest waste of money i spent this year is on the Pro Wings. Maybe its because im running Fisher and have a trip edge i dunno i just hate them


----------



## harddock (Mar 1, 2008)

I run a Fisher and thought they worked great even with a trip edge...... until today! We had an ice storm last week and the windrows are pretty solid. We received another 6'" overnight and plowing today the ends of the wings just past the reinforcements curled back. The curbside one is now bearly touching the ground. I plow easy and know I didn't hit anything so it had to be the icy berms that folded these back. I will try to straighten them later today. I don't want to over reinforce them because I rather they bend than twist a plow frame with the added torque. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## artic429 (Feb 20, 2008)

Im a huge fan of having the wings on in places where i know where the blade breakers are buried at and bigger open lots.... but if im in unfamiliar places I just like the straight blade. They have cut down on my clean up time alot.... I guess its up to the user on how much they like them.


----------



## harddock (Mar 1, 2008)

For an update on the bending. Apparantly it is not uncommon, and some folks have reinforced them to eliminate this distraction. As for me, I popped them off, put them in a large vise and bent them back into shape in about a minute each. As long as it isn't an every storm occurance I'm ok with an occasional tweeking. I so do like the way they save time plowing.


----------



## harlee79 (Dec 24, 2008)

thanks for the information fellas.


----------

